# Brand New Windsor Fens FD won't shift



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

So I got my brand spanking new Windsor Fens put together and was doing the kitchen once-over and ran across an interesting issue. The bike would simply not shift the front derailleur at all. "Huh," says I, "That's odd. Must be an adjustment issue." So I go through the motions of setting the front derailleur limit screws (Google to the rescue!) and lo and behold, I realise something - the derailleur isn't moving *at all* when I shift. Neither is the cable. 

Someone help me. I want to ride tonight/tomorrow! How do I fix this!

(Also, the little cap on the end of the cable fell off and the cable is now unraveling. How do I fix this?)

Thanks!
Duckies


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

Obligatory picture of new bike. All I want to do is ride it!

Duckies


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Duckies said:


> (Also, the little cap on the end of the cable fell off and the cable is now unraveling. How do I fix this?)


Twist it back together and use a drop (a DROP, applied with toothpick) of superglue. Or use a soldering iron and a dab of solder.

For the sticking derailleur, you need to get the cable loose from the derailleur. Which is difficult to do if you can't get the end back because it's frayed. In any event, you have to isolate the components - see if you can move the FD by hand without pulling the cable. See if you can move the cable in the housing. See if the lever works without cable. 

If the cables have those little rubber doohickeys on the bare sections of cable, to keep 'em from slapping the paint, make sure one of those isn't INSIDE the cable housing stop. My son's friend had this happen on his bike and it was jamming his brake.


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

The derailleur isn't sticking - I can move it with my hands or by cable manipulation no problem. I can even pull the cable on the bottom tube and get movement in the derailleur. But moving the shift lever up or down does squat.

How do I check inside a cable housing stop? I.e. how do I take one apart? Is there some magic way to do this without pulling the tape off the bars and getting the whole cable out?

Duckies


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like maybe they put the cable in when the shifter wasn't in the right gear - ie: they missed the actual seat for the cable head.
I'd try to pull the cable out of the shifter and reinstall it. If the end is frayed as bad as you say, you might need a new cable.

Or you could just take it to a bike shop.


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> Or you could just take it to a bike shop.


Yep. That's the plan tomorrow morning. Head to the LBS and, in my best Dumb User voice tell them "It doesn't go. Fix it." I could spend hours going over the bike to try and suss out what needs be done that they could do inside 5 minutes.

I'll take the five minutes, thanks. Just hoping it won't be an EXPENSIVE five minutes. But the wheels need to be trued anyway, so it's not a single-purpose trip.

I'm just one of those guys that likes to be able to maintain everything myself. Ah, well. Gotta learn somewhere.

Duckies


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Watch them when they fix it, if they're the sort that allow that.
I don't know where you are or what your shops are like, but it would probably be a $5-$10 repair from me, unless the shifter is broken or some such thing.


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

No idea what they're gonna charge me. A full tuneup, including truing the wheels, is ~$60 anywhere you go around here. Might go in, tell them what's going on, have them give it a once over and go from there. I'm just bummed 'cause I wanted to ride as soon as I got it together. 

Ah, well. Thanks for your help, MonasticMonotreme, err, PlatyPius. Appreciate it.

Duckies


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, verdict from the shop is that the left shifter is DOA. Gonna have to get a replacement shifter.

Thanks for the help!

Duckies


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Duckies said:


> Well, verdict from the shop is that the left shifter is DOA. Gonna have to get a replacement shifter.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Duckies


Well that sucks. Is the shop going to get a warranty replacement for you, or are you going to have to go through bikesdirect?


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

Through BikesDirect. Shot them an email to their warranty box, we'll see what they say. 

I figure that there's two viable solutions, here:
1.) Ship a replacement front shifter and reimburse my account for the cost to install it locally, or
2.) Exchange the bike for a new one (same model) and pay for the return shipping. 

I'm not being unreasonable in presuming that a defective product should incur no additional charges to me above the price I paid for the bike, am I?

Duckies


----------



## kachun (Dec 19, 2010)

Read some old post and BD is actually pretty good with standing up to their warranty. You can probably pm Mike with BD on the board.

I've got the same bike as you, and it rides great.


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike PM'd me first, actually. Props to him for reaching out first, and hopefully we can get this sorted and get me riding within the week. He had me contact their warranty email box, apparently this Is handled by someone not-him. Works for me.

Duckies


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wanted to update everyone: Worked it all out w/ BD, my new shifter should be here tomorrow, and on the bike in the same day. Major rep to all the BD guys for taking care of this in such short order - should be up and riding for the weekend.

Can't wait!

Duckies


----------



## Duckies (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got it back from the shop tonight - everything is running smooth as butter (well, they didn't adjust the smallest cog travel on the front derailleur using the smallest cog on the rear, so there's a little chain rub going on there, will fix that tomorrow) and the bike is absolutely wonderful. Far more bike than I am rider at present. 

Going to do the commute to school tomorrow on it, we'll see how I, and it, handle the 5mi. Feels great to be back into cycling! 

Thanks go out to Mike and the BD crew for getting this sorted and taken care of - I appreciate it, guys. Anyone looking at buying from them shouldn't even worry about the quality of service: top notch all the way through.

Duckies


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Jealous; nice bike! Can't wait to get mine!


----------

